# Hacken lernen?



## psih39 (16. Februar 2005)

Hi
 Wo kann man Hacken lernen? Am besten kann wer das weis mir  per iCQ oder MSN posten.

 Hilft mir bitte


----------



## BSA (16. Februar 2005)

Hacken so wie es Wikipedia definiert, oder Hacken so wie es der Ottonormalverbraucher definiert?


----------



## psih39 (16. Februar 2005)

Hacken wie Cracken also in ein PC einhacken


----------



## BSA (16. Februar 2005)

Das wird dir hier sicherlich keiner erklären.

Außerdem ist es illegal.


----------



## Kyrius (16. Februar 2005)

oh, hacken lernst du ganz einfach und schnell.

Im Baumarkt deines vertrauens besorgst du dir eine Handelsübliche Axt.

Damit stellst du dich vor deinen PC - oder wahlweise für Trockenübungen vor Muttis Waschmaschine - und hackst einfach drauf los.

Je mehr Hacker-Erfahrung du machst, desto besser wirst du auch dabei!

---
Vorsicht: Axthacker sind nicht gerne gesehen. Dein Freundeskreis könnte schwinden...


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Februar 2005)

Hackedihack! Und zu..


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Februar 2005)

So ein Posting sollte an die örtliche Polizei / Behörden weitergegeben werden. Bei einem T-Online-Account sind die Chancen, den Urheber ausfindig zu machen, sehr gut!


----------

